# New Bison Head Coach



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Matt Entz the new Bison head coach. This is great hire. Defensive coordinator. Just hope he can keep most of the staff. Especially the strength and conditioning coach.

Watching the SDSU and NDSU game tonight. I figured that when the brackets were announced that this would be the real championship game. Couldn't believe they were both on the same side and 3 Big Sky teams were all on the other side. Obviously they didn't want 2 teams from the same conference in the title game. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Way to go Bison. Big win. Total dismantling of SDSU. The key was keeping the SDSU offense off the field. Running game won the game. Easton Stick did a great job. On to Frisco in 3 weeks.


----------

